# Scrapbooking



## hollyxann (Oct 16, 2006)

anyone else here interested in scrapbooking?

i absolutly love love love doing it.

its just finding the time to do it.

im currently gonna start doing a framed 12x12

for my dad of pics of me and him for like a xmas gift....

i might do a few of them for other family members too

if youre a scrapbooking can you share some of your ideas, tips, tricks...

anything


----------



## Marisol (Oct 16, 2006)

I used to scrapbook. Haven't in about a year. I get my stuff from Creative Memories.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 16, 2006)

I've never tried, but I've always been interested. Guess I should start picking up some hobbies!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 16, 2006)

careful...this is a hobby that is addictive and kinda expensive...well can be...lol...

i love it though! great way to keep memories, and stuff. plus i take some stress out when im cutting up the paper or pics...haha


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never tried, but I've always been interested. Guess I should start picking up some hobbies! ditto!
i'm looking forward to following this thread


----------



## LilDee (Oct 16, 2006)

i've gone to a couple scrapbooking workshops, because i havea friend who does it and took me along.. and i liked it, but i can't find time either...

i did make my mommy a scrap booked album for mothersday though





she loved it!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 16, 2006)

i'm very interested in the idea of scrapbooking and i've started a few...BUT, unfortunately, i suck at it and b/c of that, i have a lot of unfinished "scrapbooks". they are just plain CRAP!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 16, 2006)

it takes a lot of time. and i still suck too.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

I've never done it. I have a friend that's really big into it that's tried to get me involved.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 16, 2006)

I love scrapbooking! I wish I had time to continue doing that though, it's so much fun. I have two boxes of stuff for scrapbooking, scissors, rulers, etc. I used to collect differerent things for scrapbooking until I discovered the beauty of make up, lol.

I would like to work on a scrapbook next year, I have tons of photos already, I'm gonna need a huge one.


----------



## LVA (Nov 6, 2006)

i used to be addicted to this!! i still want to do it if i had the time .. but i don't


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohh I used to loveee scrapbooking!


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 6, 2006)

right now im working on the frame for my dad. and working on a scrapbooking for my gparents for xmas.


----------



## sweetcaramel1 (Nov 6, 2006)

i would love to try it but i always put it off



i have 4 years of baby pictures to frame


----------



## elizafireflies (Nov 7, 2006)

it gets expensive... but it's fun!!!


----------



## shesBANG (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't...yet. Mostly due to the funding. I really want to make a cool *hollywood* themed frame to fit to pictures (one of me infront of the hollywood sign, one of my bf...unfortunatly we dont have one of us together). I'm also super stoked about starting my very very first scrapbook. I want to make one for my friends wedding (of all the prep...and just everything) to give her as a wedding present. She adores scrapbooking, so I know she'd love it.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 15, 2006)

I LOVE scrapbooking!

Unfortunately it sorta takes a back burner now cos I'm so busy with school and stuff.

Being in art college for so long, I was able to take a Papermaking and Bookmaking course and that's where I truly fell in love with all things scrapbooking!

I have TONS of supplies: handmade papers, specialty papers, stickers, etc. I actually like collecting this stuff more than I use em. Anyone wanna swap/trade supplies?!!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 15, 2006)

I love looking at other people's scrap books but unfortunatly I'm all thumbs.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 15, 2006)

Well I don't do any scrapbooking, but my mom loves it. She does it all in the computer though. She scans in all the pics and then prints them out with nice decorations on really expensive paper. It looks like we get them professionally done or something.


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 16, 2006)

Im interested to make one for me &amp; my bf's memories. Never started cause I'm always broke =[ lol


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 16, 2006)

its very time consuming and a very expensive hobby.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 20, 2006)

I got into big time last year and its just one of those things that I haven't gotten around to finishing up.. I REALLY need to though. Pictures are piling up


----------



## mischalei (Nov 20, 2006)

I love scrapbooking too. I work at a scrapbook store and before that I worked at a craft store. I love anything where I can be creative. I love art too. what I don't get is why i can blend well with chalks and pastels in my artwork but can't ever make my eyeshadow to look the way I want. Gofigs!

But yea scrapbooking is costly, theres always something new and better to try... just like everything else. I wanna get into digital scrapbooking.


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 21, 2006)

i would love to try digital scrapbooking but im not sure how that would work out for me. lol.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am too computer illiterate to even attempt digital scrapbooking!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 24, 2006)

i love scrapbooking, but everything involving scissors and glue tends to get messy and bloody with me


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2006)

I have 3 scrapbooks I've made during sophomore/junior/senior year of High School.

All my friends love it. Takes me months to finish it tho since I use bunch of magazine clips and other stuff to create the pages. Takes me several hours to finish one page.


----------



## xjudyx (Dec 4, 2006)

i started one for me and my THEN bf, then kinda put if off because my creative juices weren't flowing..then we broke up.sooooo yeah lol


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xjudyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i started one for me and my THEN bf, then kinda put if off because my creative juices weren't flowing..then we broke up.sooooo yeah lol my best friend has 2 of these. so i know what you are saying. shes just gonna combine the 2 together. that way its as least done and she can put it to rest. kinda like a healing/cleansing process.


----------



## Integrality (Jan 12, 2007)

I love scrapbooking! In my country it's unknow, but I found some information ininternet and I did a scrapbook for my boyfriend birthday.


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 12, 2007)

scrapbooking is so addictive.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got a ton of scrapbooking stuff for Christmas and my birthday so I need to get busy..


----------



## Integrality (Jan 13, 2007)

I've upload pics of my scrapbook:









































http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_10.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_11.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_12.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_13.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_14.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_15.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_16.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_17.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_18.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_19.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_20.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Integrality/Pag_21.jpg

And yours? https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/glasses.gif


----------



## katapilla (Jan 13, 2007)

I love it!!!!!! i came across it last easter in america and have been obsessed since, It took me four weeks to make my mum and dad one for christmas but they are so wonderful when finished. I think i will have to get on with doing my own today.... cant wait xx


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Integrality* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've upload pics of my scrapbook:http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ty/Album_1.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ty/Album_3.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_1.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_2.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_3b.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_4.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_6.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_7.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_8.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_9.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_10.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_11.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_12.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_13.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_14.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_15.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_16.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_17.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_18.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_19.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_20.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_21.jpg

And yours?





wow those are great!! ill take some pics of a few of mine and post. i love yours very simple.


----------



## poca_ini (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, I've always wanted to try scrapbooking. I go to Archiver's all the time but never buy anything.



I don't have any pictures to use. But you girls sure are inspiring.


----------



## cluelessblonde (Jan 20, 2007)

Ive always wanted to try it but I seem to get more inspiration



But I think I will give it a go soon.... anyone know any good links?


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 20, 2007)

i would just do a google search. you will get plenty of links.

and go into a bookstore like borders and there are tons of magazines and books.


----------



## savvygurl (Jan 21, 2007)

I LOOVE Scrapbooking! i started in May of last year and i've been hooked ever since! ..and i spent way too much on that hobby!!

Originally Posted by *Integrality* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've upload pics of my scrapbook:http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ty/Album_1.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ty/Album_3.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_1.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_2.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_3b.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_4.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_6.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_7.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_8.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...lity/Pag_9.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_10.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_11.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_12.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_13.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_14.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_15.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_16.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_17.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_18.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_19.jpg http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_20.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ity/Pag_21.jpg

And yours?





very nice!!!


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd really love to do one for v.day for my boyf.

I'd have to look at some pictures though as i'd probably have no clue where to start! The ones above look great though! I was checking it out on shopping centre the other day and they had a scrapbook kit for beginners so i might just be purchasing it soon!

xx


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 21, 2007)

if you dont have enough stuff to do a book, get a 12x12 frame and make a single scrapbook page and frame it.

i did this for my dad of pics with me and him and then im gonna do one of me and my best friend [even though we have a book too]


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you dont have enough stuff to do a book, get a 12x12 frame and make a single scrapbook page and frame it. You have any photos Holly?this thread has really inspired me, i'm just browsing on ebay for some stuff now






x


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 21, 2007)

yea ill have to take some pics and post them.

me and my friend were thinkinng of doing ebay. making premade layouts so all you have to do is add pics and extra lil touches.

ill take some pics tonite and post them.


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks! Look forward to seeing them





x


----------



## Integrality (Jan 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cluelessblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anyone know any good links? I love those:
- Mary's Memories

- Scrapbooking

- BasicGrey::Idea Gallery

- Craft TV Weekly

- Creating Keepsakes Scrapbook Magazine

- Making Memories - Be Inspired...

- Paper Crafts Magazine holiday paper crafting ideas and tips

Originally Posted by *misschlojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have any photos Holly?this thread has really inspired me, i'm just browsing on ebay for some stuff now





x

Look this video-tutorial. You can take some ideas




Craft TV Weekly


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Integrality* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Look this video-tutorial. You can take some ideas



Craft TV Weekly

wow i love this video! i'm deffo gonna do this for valentines day! thanks! xx


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 22, 2007)

great links. i should be uploading my pics of my books today.


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 22, 2007)

so here are the pics of my scrapbooks. they are pretty basic.

the first one is the one im making for me &amp; my bf. [his is a 12x12 book] the second one is the one im making of me and my best friend. [hers is a 8x8 book]


----------



## Integrality (Jan 23, 2007)

I love it! Very good job!!

I like a lot christmas pages and your friend's album.


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 23, 2007)

They are soooooo cute holly!

great job!

xx


----------



## lklmail (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm totally addicted to scrapping. I've been doing it for 9 years. Here's my website where you can see some of my favorite pages: Laura's Scrapbooking.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2007)

I love scrapbooking, except it's so messy. It seems all the best hobbies are.

I usually use it to create a kind of Photo Albumn, with more stuff, if that makes sense. I did one for my trip to Egypt which was around 40 pages... between 3 and 6 photos per page, different scraps of paper and then to make it more interesting, all the tickets and business cards and brochures I had picked up in Egypt were stuck in along with the photos of the place.

My mum likes to use stickers and things which are related to the topic.

And your layouts are so cute! I love them


----------



## AmyLyn (Jun 19, 2007)

One way to avoid the mess is to do digital scrapbooking..



I have been doing this for two years now and with careful shadows, my pages LOOK like real scrapbooking but everything was created digitally. Here are a couple of mine that I did recently..


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 19, 2007)

actuallly i have tried but never started! lol i just got lazy but i have all the supplies!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 25, 2007)

I was a scrapbooker when i was younger, around 14 or so. I loved it. I really wish I could get back into it. But then again, there are so many crafts and hobbies that i am into that I just cant make time for.


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 29, 2007)

hello.. hollyxann &amp; amylyn nice work..i'm enjoying making my own greeting cards now...but as soon as possible i'll show you my own scrap books...the arabic edition..hahahaha


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 29, 2007)

oh i love scrapbooking!!! i will take some pics of the book im doing now, it has taken me ages to do this one!!!! this one is of my daughter!!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 29, 2007)

these are my pages, some of them have been finished and other havent, and others are currently what im working on.

Attachment 34341Attachment 34342

Attachment 34343Attachment 34344

Attachment 34345Attachment 34346

Attachment 34347Attachment 34348

Attachment 34349Attachment 34350

Attachment 34351Attachment 34352


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 19, 2007)

How do you go about doing digital scrapbooking? Do you use software or do it via website?


----------



## bebixlove (Jul 20, 2007)

i walked into Joann's

I never really paid too much attention to the scrapbooking section until i decided to make one out of the memorabilia i've collected from my BF visiting me.

I got so lost.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AmyLyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One way to avoid the mess is to do digital scrapbooking..




I have been doing this for two years now and with careful shadows, my pages LOOK like real scrapbooking but everything was created digitally. Here are a couple of mine that I did recently..



i love those! that is totally what i'm wanting to achieve. did you make those with a program or through a website? because I would really like to start doing that!
Alright, I've bough a few materials and I've started working on a scrapbook for Brad and I! I'm putting in pictures from when we started going out until now and so on. I've started 2 pages and I'm stuck. They look so plain! Do you guys have any ideas for what else I should add? I'm such a n00b at this..

These pages are our "beginnings" right before we started going out. I wanted to put some text that said that... but I'm not exactly sure what to say. I can't thing of anything to add... maybe put napoleon was my love and guitar was his.. I dunno! Please give me some ideas!!


----------



## fawp (Sep 12, 2007)

I started scrapbooking a few months ago and I love it. Don't be upset if your pages don't turn out like you expect; it takes a little while to develope your skills and your own sense of style. Also, don't be freightened by the expense...any hobby can be expensive but few have to be. If you're just starting out, buy enough supplies for one page or project and don't invest in more until you have an idea of what you want or need for future projects. Not only will this help spread out your spending but it will also keep you from purchasing unnessicary supplies.


----------



## macmama (Sep 18, 2007)

I LOVE scrapbooking!!!



It can get expensive, I agree. But you know, you can always go to those dollar stores, they have like 5 papers for a dollar. I don't really buy papers in bulk so the dollar store is perfect for me. I get more variety that way, too. Also, try to hit the craft stores when all the ribbons and other supplies are marked down! I have ribbons I also got from a yard sale that I got for .50 cents each. I also recycle like no other! I keep everything like wedding invitations and ribbons from presents.

What really helps me is first picking out the pics I want on a page, sketching my layout on paper, and then picking the papers I'm going to use. My fave part though has to be embellishing. When everything's done and you're just adding little stickers and whatnot here and there. Fun! Also you can pick up some scrapbooking magazines for tons of ideas! I'll try to post some pics when I dig out some old scrapbooks.





HTH!!!


----------



## prettypoison2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am going to just start scrapbooking. I recently got married so I want to make a 12X12 book of some of our wedding photos. I have got a couple things from Micheals. But I have also began looking online at ebay.. You can find some great deals if you know what you want..


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 31, 2008)

ebay has some great deals.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jan 31, 2008)

i like the looks of scrapbooks but im lazy.... my mother in laws friend is a scrapbook instructor and she made the cutest books for both my kids all I have to do is add pictures and had them a few years and still havent... im lazy i guess..but neat little fact...she used some pictures of my daughter as a baby and a scrap booking company like her page so much that my daughters pictures are on a print ad for them.. prety neat


----------

